# 4th of July weekend annual cookout



## big dee (Jul 2, 2011)

Well it's that time of year. This annual bash started about three years ago for family and a couple of friends. Well this year it seems that it has gotten a little out of hand. Went from about fifteen people to almost 40 plus. Not exactly sure on the head count. So here my portion of the menu.

Brisket, 2 pork Butts, 8 racks of baby backs, and just for an appetizer 2 Fatties. First time doing Fatties.

OK to start Brisket and Pork Butts rubbed and in the smoker as I type this.














Got the pictures loaded.

Dennis


----------



## big dee (Jul 2, 2011)

Update:

Put the Fatties on the traegar. First attempt at Fatties.

1 lb pork

1 lb hamburger

Tillamook cheese

Onions

Bacon wrapped according to instructions on here not sure who's.








I will update this with bear view probably tomorrow. Going to be to busy the rest of day with all the people that will be here.

Dennis


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 2, 2011)

Looks good so far Dennis!


----------



## big dee (Jul 3, 2011)

Everything came out great, Way to much food. Everybody was able to take leftovers home with them.

First the Fatties















These were big hit, this is something that maybe I should not have tried, I am definitely hooked on these. Will be trying more variations.

Brisket

Sorry no pictures of before slicing, The wife was in charge of pictures and I got ahead of her trying to get everything ready to be served.















Pork butt















Ribs.

Loaded in rack and ready for the treagar.








ready for slicing








Sliced and ready








This turned out to be a great day. May have started something with my nephew, he wants to learn how to smoke food like this. As everybody was leaving they let me know that they can't wait until next year.

To everybody Happy 4th. 

Dennis


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 3, 2011)

Great job Dennis! Everything looks delicious!


----------

